# Conformance Matrix 9001,14001,18001,22000



## mohamed lashin (18 أبريل 2009)

Conformance Matrix 9001,14001,18001,22000


----------



## سيناوى81 (18 أبريل 2009)

مقارنة توضيحية شاملة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أبريل 2009)

مقارنة مفيدة للغاية
مشكور


----------



## sayed00 (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكور محمد .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed lashin (19 أبريل 2009)

الشكر لكم ولكن المقارنات موجودة بالصفحات الأخيرة من كل مواصفة
وكل ما فعلته أنى ضممتها للتسهيل
مع خالص شكرى


----------



## ازروان (28 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور محمد .... بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الديب ن (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## ecc1010 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم إغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين


----------



## ايمن الزميل (20 أبريل 2014)

الله ينور


----------



## مدكور حمدي حجاز (28 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع


----------

